# How to set up a router table



## penny8 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Freud 2000VCE which I want to set up onto a sturdy router table. I have never done this before although I am a reasonably experienced wood machinist.

Is the Freud router suitable for this? I'd rather buy a router table than make one - can anyone suggest a good model for this. I want something that is light enough to move around the workshop, but sturdy enough to make some reasonabley heavy cuts. I particularly want to make tongue and groove cuts.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Penny, welcome to the forum. I personally built my own table to my preferences and don't have any suggestions for a store bought table. 

I'm sure you will find a lot of suggestions on the subject later today. There are a lot of great people here to help with any questions you might have.

Be sure to check out the other threads for helpful information and tips on routing.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Penny:

Welcome to the Router Forums!

Like Leon, I went the home-made route, as did many here. A couple of links that may be of interest, if one considers making one's own table:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table.html (lots of reading here)

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/27388-router-table-build-pic-heavy.html

Patience, as other contributors at the Router Forums will definitely give advice on store-bought tables.

Cassandra


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you want to buy a table, look no further.
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. - Router Table, Router, Router Bits, Router Jigs, Router Accessories: Home
Sponsors of this website.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Penny

You'll need a UK one as shipping router tables around the world is going to cost a fortune.
Making one is not a bad idea.
Alternatively, for a light and portable one the Triton one is the one I use. I've no idea how practical installing that Freud would be. I use a Triton router in mine which was designed for it. You could ask Robin Ashworth at
Triton woodworking tools from The Woodworking Centre who will know. 

cheers

Peter


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with Peter - I'd focus on what is likely to be available in the UK. Both Freud and Bosch make decent tables, either of which should be available there.

If you are routing a lot of T&Gs in long stock, however, making your own table with longer in-feed and out-feed areas may be a better option. Working with long stock on most commercial tables requires supplemental in-feed and out-feed supports. Plus, building your own is really quite easy. In doing so, you might opt for a commercially-made fence, which would simplify things.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Penny,

This link will show what various members have built. I understand you want to buy rather than build but it's the best collection of tables (and people talking about why they wanted certain features) I've seen.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table.html


----------

